# hey new here really struggling



## dylanluttrell (Sep 8, 2015)

Its started just after Christmas so 9 months ago i cought gastro after a fue days felt alright then went to go on holidays and 20 mins down the road had extram d after 3 weeks of d i went to the doctors got told is was just gastro so i went to another doctor who ran tests and told me i had ibs i was coping okay had bad days but after them was alright but about 2 months ago its gotten bad i cant sleep i dont feel like eating and i cant even go out cause im to scared and anxious to witch is really making me sad iv been taking a probotic and colofac aswell as emzimes before i eat the doctor recently put me on anti depression meds called Lexapro been taking them a week and i dont know what else to do iv been trying the lowfod map diet witch seemed to help until about a day ago i just feel as im getting worse and i want to just give up it is so horrible to have


----------

